# Cherche bonne app vnc



## yanouil (22 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Je cherche une app qui permet de faire du partage d'écran. J'ai essayè 'mocha vnc' et. 'my mac' mais ni l'un ni l'autre ne permet le 'glissè' de souris. En gros j'ai besoin de pouvoir déplacer mes fenêtres, d'accéder à mon dock (qui est masquè automatiquement) et enfin de faire du clique droit. Si en plus il pouvait y avoir le raccourci vers le Dashboard ça serait parfait, mais bon, sur ce dernier point c'est pas obligatoire.

Je ne suis pas contre payer, mais par contre je veux que l'app fasse tout ça.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## arbaot (22 Juin 2011)

PocketCloud gratuit 1 ordi cible /12&#8364; multiposte
(seul defaut il faut passer le clavier du mac en qwerty pour utiliser le clavier depuis le iTruc)


----------



## yanouil (23 Juin 2011)

En fait, My Mac en version pro a 3,99 fait tout ce que je veux. Il est excellent et je le recommande donc.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2011)

teamviewer est pas mal, mais c'est pas le top niveau pointeur de souris :rose:


----------

